# Please help me out with my colts color



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

We really need pictures to make a guess 

Upload the pictures somewhere like imageshack, and then post the links here


----------



## SpunkyHorses (Oct 12, 2011)

*Ok*

Ill do something like that... Could I do that like on Banner Maker?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I don't know about Banner Maker, I have never used it. Imageshack is free and safe.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Or Photobucket
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I knew there was another one, I could not for the life of me remember what it was called lol.


----------



## SpunkyHorses (Oct 12, 2011)

*What he looks like*

http://http://mybannermaker.com/process.php?bannertype=norm&showcode=&link=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.mybannermaker.com&safety=YToyMzp7czo0Oi


http://http://mybannermaker.com/process.php?bannertype=norm&showcode=&link=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.mybannermaker.com&safety=YToyMzp7czo0OiJ0ZXh0IjthOj




http://http://mybannermaker.com/process.php?bannertype=norm&showcode=&link=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.mybannermaker.com&safety=YToy
http://http://mybannermaker.com/process.php?bannertype=norm&showcode=&link=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.mybannermaker.com&safety=YToyMzp7czo0OiJ0ZXh0IjthOjQ6e2k6MDtz


I hope these links work.... it goes from now to then.. i think


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

None of the links work for me


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Me either


----------



## SpunkyHorses (Oct 12, 2011)

*Sry other links dont work*

First born 
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

Dried up

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

His face mask and his body

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


Now/ I dont have pics of his legs or other stuff the is resent
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


Photos of last month and a half

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Looks chestnut to me. It takes a few years for a horse's colour to settle down and usually they change quite often until they are 2 or 3.


----------



## SpunkyHorses (Oct 12, 2011)

You think? Ill post new pics of him up close.. from far away he does look chestnut like most of these photos but ill get more uploaded of him that is more resent


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

How old is he? He is still a chestnut/sorrel. The first sheds tend to typically be the darkest shed.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Yup I did. I can see the bits that would be confusing on a foal, but he isn't going grey or anything else funky  Just shedding out weird. Horses like to keep us on our toes


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm saying chestnut as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yep, chestnut (or sorrel, depending on who you ask). Same difference though, still genetically red.


----------



## SpunkyHorses (Oct 12, 2011)

He is five months.. he was born may 2011 at 930 am, and yeah i think he mite be a lighter chestnut.. i was thinking gray because what he looks like now.. But i will never know for another year or three haha


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

He can't be grey unless his sire or dam were grey. Grey is dominant. If a horse has grey, they are grey.


----------



## mysticdragon72 (Nov 1, 2010)

Definitely sorrel/chestnut ... maybe a flaxen sorrel/chestnut due to the lighter mane.. but still a sorrel/chestnut.


----------

